# MPD5.4 fsm timeout...



## gorec2005 (Feb 12, 2010)

Help please - have tried everything - no good for turns --
8 freebsd amd64 (cvs) up to date config from mpd.conf.sample (Section pppoe_server) mpd5.4 of ports
when you connect from winxp 2-second delay that you can do with it?
log:


```
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4] LCP: rec'd Configure Request #1 (Req-Sent)
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4]   MRU 1480
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4]   MAGICNUM 492e73e4
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4] LCP: SendConfigAck #1
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4]   MRU 1480
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4]   MAGICNUM 492e73e4
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4] xmit frame to link proto=0xc021
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd:     ff 03 c0 21 02 01 00 0e 01 04 05 c8 05 06 49 2e  ...!..........I.
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd:     73 e4                                            s.
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4] LCP: state change Req-Sent --> Ack-Sent
Feb 12 13:34:01 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Processing event EVENT_READ LinkNgDataEvent() done
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Processing event EVENT_TIMEOUT TimerExpires()
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Processing timer "LCP" FsmTimeout()
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4] LCP: SendConfigReq #2
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4]   PROTOCOMP
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4]   MRU 1492
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4]   MAGICNUM 15d1ba1a
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4]   AUTHPROTO CHAP MSOFTv2
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4] xmit frame to link proto=0xc021
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd:     ff 03 c0 21 01 02 00 15 07 02 01 04 05 d4 05 06  ...!............
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd:     15 d1 ba 1a 03 05 c2 23 81                       .......#.
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Starting timer "LCP" FsmTimeout() for 2000 ms at fsm.c:426
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Registering event EVENT_TIMEOUT TimerExpires() at timer.c:50
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Registering event EVENT_TIMEOUT TimerExpires() done at timer.c:50
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Processing timer "LCP" FsmTimeout() done
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Processing event EVENT_TIMEOUT TimerExpires() done
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: EVENT: Processing event EVENT_READ LinkNgDataEvent()
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd: [PoE10-4] rec'd 8 bytes frame from link proto=0xc021
Feb 12 13:34:03 vpn9 mpd:     c0 21 04 02 00 06 07 02                          .!......
```


----------

